# Radeon HD 5750



## Obscurito (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Guy's
I compile me a new PC and in this PC is a Radeon HD5750.
So i must know "Give BSD support to Radeon HD 5750 or its better to buy me a expensive Nvidia "

Thank you and sry about my English ^^


----------



## adamk (Aug 31, 2010)

The radeon HD5xxx cards only support 2D modesetting on FreeBSD.  There is *no* acceleration.  2D and basic 3D acceleration was recently (in the past week) added to the open source drivers on linux, but that support will need to be ported to FreeBSD.

If you want to use open source drivers, your best bet is an HD4xxx card.  If you don't care if you use open source or closed source drivers, nvidia is certainly a viable option.

Adam


----------

